# Auratus feet problem



## alfred (Feb 21, 2010)

Toes have bent back and feet are covered in brown goop. What is this?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

alfred said:


> Toes have bent back and feet are covered in brown goop. What is this?


Pictures will help, along with descriptions of supplementation and expiration dates, feeding schedules, etc. 

If they start singing and dancing, it's Happy Feet. Once confined to penguins, the condition seems to be growing more common. 

Good luck! Wish I had more to add.


----------



## alfred (Feb 21, 2010)

Attach]8712[/attach]


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like SLS.

Who produced that frog?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The thread got buried....any update?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Could a frog really have gotten to that size if it had SLS? I suppose so, but to me it looks more like the flesh is just rotting away from some unknown cause. Either way, that looks pretty bad.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

What is being used as a substrate?
What plants are in the viv?
What is temp & humidity?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yumpster said:


> Could a frog really have gotten to that size if it had SLS?


Unfortunately, yes. Some breeders actually don't notice until later as the SLS frog(s) are raised communally and get plenty of food. They can actually catch food and grow - but obviously the limbs are forever horribly bent.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that looks like trenchfoot or something! Let your substrate dry outand call Dr Frye immediatly


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That looks like infections in the feet. The frog needs to see a vet and a biopsy should be taken to check for mycobacterial infections. Check out the pictures in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/18871-mycobacteriosis.html 

Ed


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I fully agree with Ed 100%. 

I will also advise not to keep your substrate so wet, as this is usually the cause for foot issues.


----------



## alfred (Feb 21, 2010)

It is not SLS the feet were perfectly fine until they rotted away. It was an infection of some sort. Probaby brought on by too wet of substrate.


----------

